# OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior (Merged)



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3477424



> NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com on Monday night that the Philadelphia 76ers are again "actively involved" in the Brand hunt -- and now a very serious threat to tempt him away from L.A. -- after initially fearing that they couldn't compete financially with the Clippers and Golden State Warriors.
> ...
> If Philadelphia can indeed manufacture a first-year salary of at least $15 million, that could exceed what can be offered by the Clippers, who must balance their obvious No. 1 priority -- retaining Brand -- with the cap space they'll need to formally sign Davis to the five-year, $65 million deal which the former Golden State point guard verbally agreed to last week.
> 
> ...


Interesting turn of events. I'd love to see Brand move to the East--it gives Aldridge that much more of a shot at an All Star appearance, and it takes one more competitor out of the pack for the 4-8 seeds. 

Even if they do re-sign Brand, there's still a possible upside for us. Maggette would be a free agent. Is he MLE material, or is he likely to get a lot more? 

I'm having a hard time figuring out what teams would offer him much more than the MLE. Golden State might out of desperation. He doesn't really fit with Iguadala in Philly. I guess if he's available at the MLE price, we'd have to compete with San Antonio, Dallas, Boston and the other likely contenders. Pretty tough.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

I'm guessing Maggette will get the MLE, but i highly doubt he is looking to come to portland. San Antonio and Boston are two teams that have interest in him, and that he is interested in.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

What a steal for Minny if they can land Carney for a TE. Dude was a former lottery pick with a ton of potential. I remember John Nash talking him up in the 06 draft.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

I still think Brand will re-sign in LA. It would've just been too fishy if he opted out, Baron signed and then Brand immediately re-signed after him.

But I'd love to see Brand go East. He always played well against us.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*



yuyuza1 said:


> What a steal for Minny if they can land Carney for a TE. Dude was a former lottery pick with a ton of potential. I remember John Nash talking him up in the 06 draft.


Are you talking about THE John Nash, the master evaluator of drafting talent? haha.. sorry.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*



alext42083 said:


> I still think Brand will re-sign in LA. It would've just been too fishy if he opted out, Baron signed and then Brand immediately re-signed after him.


A lot of clipper fans aren't as confident as you are:
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...53-we-danger-losing-brand-gstate-offer-2.html

He took a small pay cut to allow the Clippers to sign Baron Davis. Is he willing to lose out on $20 million for the privilege of playing on the Clippers? I certainly wouldn't blame him for bailing on them and heading east where life is easier.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

man these teams are pay way too much i hate FA.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

Just heard Ric Bucher on ESPN radio in L.A. saying that it's really starting to look like Brand will head to Philly.

Brand apparently isn't real happy that the Clippers have been telling him for the longest time that their offer was the best they could do, but now that Philly is offering Brand more money they're suddenly willing to up their own offer. Also, he likes the style of play in the east better, it's closer to home, and of course, more money. Lastly though, it sounds like his agent, David Faulk, has a lot to do with this whole situation. Faulk is trying to become a power player again in the league, which he hasn't been since the Jordan era. 

Bucher also said that there wasn't a pre-arranged agreement with Brand and Baron. Baron of course hoped Brand would return, but realizes it's a business. The main reason Baron wanted to go down to the Clipps was to be closer to home and his Grandma, as well as the film industry.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

^Great info. Well if he had no agreement with Baron, then i don't see why he shouldn't go for the most money, honestly. The east, on a team that is young and already MADE the playoffs last year, is a good situation for him. He can probably get them into the second round.

The negatives is that he does have a film career in LA. And that the Clippers did what he wished and went out and used the fact that he opted out to bring in a star PG.

IDK, its a tough situation.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

WOW!!!! This is awesome. It'll make the playoffs so much easier to obtain. No Warriors..No Clippers..I really feel for the clipper fans though. I know Brand was loyal to the CLippers before, but they just went out and signed BD and then he leaves them at the alter....c'mon now

Have free agents signed yet? If not, would BD opt out to not sign with LA?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*

If Brand goes to Philly, it ends the much-debated/-detested Brand-for-Chandler trade.

I'd be interested to see the amount of money each of the two teams spent on the respective players as well as what kind of production they got from them. I would expect that the trade wasn't quite as bad for Chicago as so many people thought it was the first couple of years...

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Brand article:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3479059

Maggette article:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3479117


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Both Golden State and LAC are weakened... excellent.

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



Ed O said:


> Both Golden State and LAC are weakened... excellent.
> 
> Ed O.


exactly!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Call me shocked... and great news that Brand is going east.

Clips look like they got screwed by replacing Maggette and Brand with just Baron.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Overall that worked out pretty well .... for us.(And other playoff hopefulls in the west)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



Ed O said:


> Both Golden State and LAC are weakened... excellent.
> 
> Ed O.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

I don't see how Maggette improves Golden State that much when they have Jackson, Harrington, Barnes, Pietrus, Wright, Croshere, Bellinelli..

They needed a low-post scorer, and looks like they just signed Maggette to get revenge on the Clips.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Pietrus signed with Orlando.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Weird, that he signed with the Warriors, and Brand with the 76ers. I guess the Clipper fans who thought this was their chance to "pull a Boston" probably spoke too soon. 

Plus, is it any surprise the Clippers somehow screwed this up?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

wouldn't it be a little hilarious if Baron backed out of his verbal commitment leaving the moribund Clipps even more screwed? I actually don't want to see the Clippers slide backward into total NBA hell, but it would confirm all of my suscpicions that Donald Sterling drives players away and that organization is quite literally hexed.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

the question is, where would Baron sign with now? No one can offer him money


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

My gawd. Chris Mullen should be fired. He is a lousy GM. Signing Maggette makes absolutely no sense for them.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Somewhere in Portland, Kevin Pritchard is smiling at the rest of these poor GMs.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Wow... Clips just got Pritch-Slapped. Warriors were just bitter.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

LOL at the Warriors. They are pissed at the Clippers for stealing Baron away, so they sign Corey Maggette to a 5 year 50 mil contract. 

Just an FYI, I would watch the Atlanta situation closely if I were Blazer fans. If they retain Smith, one of Childress or Williams (more likely) will be traded


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



MAS RipCity said:


> the question is, where would Baron sign with now? No one can offer him money


unless golden state renounced him(which i don't think they did) they should still have his bird rights and can still offer him a maximum deal if they want.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



mediocre man said:


> Just an FYI, I would watch the Atlanta situation closely if I were Blazer fans. If they retain Smith, one of Childress or Williams (more likely) will be traded



why? i'd guess they'd match any offer childress is likely to get and williams still has a year left on his rookie deal.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT (mostly): Brand may not be a Clipper (and other thoughts)*



Ed O said:


> If Brand goes to Philly, it ends the much-debated/-detested Brand-for-Chandler trade.


I don't really see how that's been much of a debate for years. It was moronic to trade him, and anybody with sense said so at the time. All this current deal proves is that Elton Brand is the best player to wear a Bulls jersey since the Jordan era. Nobody handed out a max contract to Tyson Chandler (or any other current or former Bull in this decade). But we all knew that three or four years ago.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



crowTrobot said:


> why? i'd guess they'd match any offer childress is likely to get and williams still has a year left on his rookie deal.


If Atlanta ends up having to throw a huge wad of cash at Smith, it makes it a little less certain how much they'd be willing to offer Childress. The fact that Williams is still on his rookie deal actually makes it more likely that an offer sheet given to Childress wouldn't be matched. Of course a lot of this comes down to who makes a run at him and how much they offer him.

My guess is that the Clippers are in the best position to offer Smith a fat contract.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



Ed O said:


> Both Golden State and LAC are weakened... excellent.
> 
> Ed O.


My thoughts exactly. I do feel for those Clipper fans though. Talk about ups and downs... and more downs... and more downs..


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

Wow payday for Maggette.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

yeah the Clippers need to move back to SD ever since they have been cursed!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*

If I was Philly, I think I would rather give a MAX contract to Josh Smith then Brand!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> If I was Philly, I think I would rather give a MAX contract to Josh Smith then Brand!


Maybe Philly would too, but since Brand said yes, and Smith is a restricted FA, I think they made the right move. Besides, Brand will do them more good over the next 5 years than Smith. The only argument that Smith has is that after those 5 years, he would be better to re-sign because he is younger.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Maybe Philly would too, but since Brand said yes, and Smith is a restricted FA, I think they made the right move. Besides, Brand will do them more good over the next 5 years than Smith. The only argument that Smith has is that after those 5 years, he would be better to re-sign because he is younger.


I also doubt they are ready to give up on Thaddeus Young yet. He started all of their play off games and averaged 10 points in them as a rookie. They really needed help up front, and they got it. Brand still has tread on those tires.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



Rip City Road Blocker said:


> I also doubt they are ready to give up on Thaddeus Young yet. He started all of their play off games and averaged 10 points in them as a rookie. They really needed help up front, and they got it. Brand still has tread on those tires.


Yeah, but he just got his axle worked on.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: OT: Brand a 76er, Maggette a Warrior*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Yeah, but he just got his axle worked on.


That's true too. 

What if Brand does not end up being what he used to be? Maybe the Clippers could see this as catching a break in the future.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

The interest in Brand is perplexing. He is coming off major surgery. His game isn't based on run-gun or touching the top of the backboard so he should be ok. Still..haven't heard much about his recovery during all this.

Does anyone have an idea who is making a run at Josh Smith? How likely is it that Atlanta matches? Coming off a playoff berth, great series against Boston, exciting squad top to bottom. Here's hoping Smith stays in ATL or the eastern conference. As it stands, the west is looking softer - Denver is shopping Carmelo "Red Bull/Vodka" Anthony, Phoenix will take a small dip based on Nash/Shaq aging. Looking like a prime chance for us to take over a top 5 seed!!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

maggette has always been about the money.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I guess Elton Brand really dosen't mind looseing does he Good move by Philly to get Brand though. They haven't had a really good inside man for awhile.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I guess Elton Brand really dosen't mind looseing does he Good move by Philly to get Brand though.


Yeah, because leaving the Clippers is never good for your career.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Brand's gone. Maggette's gone. No reason to worry about the Clips now. Nor the Warriors either. That's great news for Blazers' fans. Meanwhile, the Sixers will be tough if Brand is fully healed.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Oh wait. Please merge with previous thread.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Yep. We should now be fighting for the 8th spot with Denver. I actually think we can beat them out, depending on how we gel and how our young guys develop.

I think it will be somethin' like...

1. Lakers
2. Jazz
3. Hornets
4. Rockets
5. Spurs
6. Suns
7. Mavs
8. Blazers/Nuggets
10. Golden State
11. Clippers
12. Sacremento
13. OKC/Memphis
15. Minnesota

now if Baron Davis does not go to the Clips because Brand left, he can make a big difference if he goes to any of the top 10 of the West.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Sixers will be a contender out East. They played really well the second half or the season last year.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RoseCity said:


> The interest in Brand is perplexing. He is coming off major surgery. His game isn't based on run-gun or touching the top of the backboard so he should be ok. Still..haven't heard much about his recovery during all this.


while a ruptured achilles is a major injury, it's one that most players come back 100% from... and Brand did play the final 8 games last season. 

One additional benefit of him going to the 6ers is that it may mean the last of the hypothetical IGGY for Travis trade threads. I can dream anyway...

STOMP


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



MrJayremmie said:


> Yep. We should now be fighting for the 8th spot with Denver. I actually think we can beat them out, depending on how we gel and how our young guys develop.
> 
> I think it will be somethin' like...
> 
> ...


I imagine Baron was renounced to sign Magette? No one else in the top 10 has that much cap room, so I think he pretty much has to go to the Clipps, not to mention that it would be a pretty sleazy thing to reneg on a verbal contract. But didn't Boozer do that to the Cavs?


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

The Clips did get Baron and Eric Gordon (which will score a lot, so Maggette's production will not be that missed). All they need now is sign some respectable PF and they are better than they were last year. Not sure they are good enough to fight for the playoffs - but they will not be the doormat they were last year.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

This things puts the pressure squarely on Mo. Is he going to coach them for more than a year is the only question left...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



andalusian said:


> The Clips did get Baron and Eric Gordon (which will score a lot, so Maggette's production will not be that missed). All they need now is sign some respectable PF and they are better than they were last year. Not sure they are good enough to fight for the playoffs - but they will not be the doormat they were last year.


Getting that "respectable" power forward is the trick, and I doubt one they can pull off. As it stands now, Davis is a downgrade from Brand and Gordon, at least in his rookie season for sure, is a downgrade from Maggette. So they definitely look to be worse than last season.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Minstrel said:


> Getting that "respectable" power forward is the trick, and I doubt one they can pull off. As it stands now, Davis is a downgrade from Brand and Gordon, at least in his rookie season for sure, is a downgrade from Maggette. So they definitely look to be worse than last season.


I don't know about worse than last season. Brand was out for 90% of the season. I do think Davis + Gordon is overall an upgrade from Magette, and therefore I do think they will be better. However, probably not as good as they would've been last year if Brand was healthy. I definitely don't see them as much of a threat in the West as is.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Thornton was solid last year when given minutes. He'll only get better.

Guys on the Clipper Forum think that the Clippers may throw an offer out to Josh Smith.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Minstrel said:


> Getting that "respectable" power forward is the trick, and I doubt one they can pull off. As it stands now, Davis is a downgrade from Brand and Gordon, at least in his rookie season for sure, is a downgrade from Maggette. So they definitely look to be worse than last season.


Brand did not play much last year - so Davis + Gordon is not a downgrade than Maggette. They will be better than last year unless Davis gets hurt (as he probably will if they do not play real well).

They have enough money to throw at Josh Smith - but Atlanta will probably match.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Foulzilla said:


> I don't know about worse than last season. Brand was out for 90% of the season. I do think Davis + Gordon is overall an upgrade from Magette, and therefore I do think they will be better. However, probably not as good as they would've been last year if Brand was healthy. I definitely don't see them as much of a threat in the West as is.


Yes, I should have said they have worse talent than last year. Brand's injury hurt their record, but I don't think they were playoff worthy even had Brand played the whole season. And this team, healthy, is worse than that team, healthy.

One other consideration is that Baron Davis is a major injury risk, so you can't project his value for an entire season...in making a projection for the Clippers, you'd need to reduce Davis' value a bit to account for the likelihood that he'll miss games.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



KingSpeed said:


> Brand's gone. Maggette's gone. No reason to worry about the Clips now. Nor the Warriors either. That's great news for Blazers' fans. Meanwhile, the Sixers will be tough if Brand is fully healed.


Riddle me this:

If the Clips suck because they lost Brand AND Maggette, yet the Warriors suck and they added same Maggette, isn't Maggette irrelevant to the discussion?

Either he is good, thus leaving the Clips hurts them and going to Warriors softens the blow of Davis leaving - or;

He isn't that impactful, leaving the Warriors much worse off and the Clips yet to be determinded as they lose the non-impact of Maggette and replace one All-Star caliber player with another and still have cap space that may yet lure a decent player.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Brand is officially a 76er now. He said there was no underground handshake with Davis.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Bring B. Diddy to Portland!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Masbee said:


> Riddle me this:
> 
> If the Clips suck because they lost Brand AND Maggette, yet the Warriors suck and they added same Maggette, isn't Maggette irrelevant to the discussion?
> 
> ...


I think GSW just got a little bit worse with the exit of Davis and the acquisition of Magette; they basically are relying on Monta Ellis to now fill the role of distributor and it's unclear if he's actually got the point guard skills to pull that off. The fact that Magette doesn't play defense and doesn't really make his teammates better due to his selfish play probably isn't as big of a detriment to the warriors since he'll be playing Nellie-ball, but he won't make that a better team even if he puts up his big scoring numbers -- I still can't believe they gave him 10 million a year.

As for the Clips, they are certainly worse off with Brand gone, but they still have options with all of their cap space to go out and try to acquire restricted free agents like Okafor and Smith ... with Okafor probably the most easily prised away.

Bottom line I think The clips will improve a little bit this year and the warriors will probably fall off a bit.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



ChadWick said:


> Bring B. Diddy to Portland!


No. Just...no.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

The Davis signing hasn't been announced yet.... anyone think he might back out?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



NateBishop3 said:


> The Davis signing hasn't been announced yet.... anything think he might back out?


I thought about it, but who else would be able to offer him the kind of scratch he wants, and besides he gets to go back to Lala land. Anything is possible, but I have a feeling he'll be a clipper.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

I don't know where else Davis can go... as previously mentioned, it seems that the Warriors might have renounced him to add Maggette. If they did NOT, and Davis goes back to Golden State, I suppose the Warriors would be better off.

(Although, really, is Maggette a good fit in Golden State? I guess he's a better player than Pietrus and Barnes, who got about 38 mpg combined last year... so I suppose so, assuming either he or Stephen Jackson don't mind coming off the bench.)

The bottom line, though, is that Brand left the conference. We don't need to argue about fits and talent sliding around, because there has been a dimunition of the West's capabilities.

While Brand was out last year, and so the Clippers MIGHT be better off this year than they were last year in spite of losing Brand, I think it's hard to argue that they'll be as good as they would have been this year WITH him... and the Clippers only won 23 games last year, so treading water isn't going to put them on the Blazers' level.

If Arenas had signed with the Warriors and the Clippers had retained Brand... then the West would have been even more disgustingly stacked. Good thing for the Blazers that didn't happen...

Ed O.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

It's sort of a shame, because the Clippers have the worst history of any NBA team. I'm not sad about the fact that we won't have yet another team to fight for a playoff spot with, or that Brand will be out of the conference. But I would have rather had that sort of thing happen to any other Western Conference team outside of Portland.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Minstrel said:


> Yes, I should have said they have worse talent than last year. Brand's injury hurt their record, but I don't think they were playoff worthy even had Brand played the whole season. And this team, healthy, is worse than that team, healthy.
> 
> One other consideration is that Baron Davis is a major injury risk, so you can't project his value for an entire season...in making a projection for the Clippers, you'd need to reduce Davis' value a bit to account for the likelihood that he'll miss games.


I agree on both counts. Matter of fact Baron's health was one of the reasons I wasn't totally sold on the signing making them a Western power if Brand stayed (though I certainly would've expected playoffs for them in that case).


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



Ed O said:


> I don't know where else Davis can go... as previously mentioned, it seems that the Warriors might have renounced him to add Maggette. If they did NOT, and Davis goes back to Golden State, I suppose the Warriors would be better off.
> 
> (Although, really, is Maggette a good fit in Golden State? I guess he's a better player than Pietrus and Barnes, who got about 38 mpg combined last year... so I suppose so, assuming either he or Stephen Jackson don't mind coming off the bench.)
> 
> ...


Well, assuming you were hoping for the Blazers to fight for one of the final playoff spots in the West this season. One more season after that, and I expect/hope that the Blazers are in the top 4 conversation and even the Arenas led Warriors and the Davis/Brand Clips would have been an afterthought.

But, yeah, Golden State with Arenas taking over for Davis, and Clips retaining a now healthy Brand and adding Davis would have been two legit teams for the Blazers to climb over to make the playoffs. Even Maggette possibly going to the Spurs for the MLE could have kept the West that much stronger.

Now, Brand and Arenas are in the East. Davis is on a weak team. Golden State is weaker and less balanced.

There still yet may be more signings to upset this favor for the Blazers. Clips have cap space. Golden State may have some left. Trades can occur. Still a little early to be happy for the off-season suffering of other teams.

If the Clips can't make great use of their cap space, what is strange about this whole situation is that both of these teams would have been better off if they had just quickly come to terms with their own free agents and kept them.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*

Prediction: *Zach Randolph to the Clippers*.
The Clippers have cap room. They need a PF. The Knicks have PF and want Cap Room (to go after LeBron). The Clips are just dumb and desperate enough to go for it!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



meru said:


> Prediction: *Zach Randolph to the Clippers*.
> The Clippers have cap room. They need a PF. The Knicks have PF and want Cap Room (to go after LeBron). The Clips are just dumb and desperate enough to go for it!


Actually I read they are going after Emeka Okafur. So it will probably be the Bobcats going after Zbo. Larry Brown has always had an ability to deal with problem players anyhow.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



hasoos said:


> Actually I read they are going after Emeka Okafur. So it will probably be the Bobcats going after Zbo. Larry Brown has always had an ability to deal with problem players anyhow.


Okafor, like Josh Smith, whom they are also rumored to be interested in, is a restricted FA. Both the Bobcats and the Hawks can match, and almost certainly would.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



meru said:


> Okafor, like Josh Smith, whom they are also rumored to be interested in, is a restricted FA. Both the Bobcats and the Hawks can match, and almost certainly would.


Hawks might not match if Smith gets a really huge offer. (80 mil+) Their ownership group is really shaky.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: OT: So the Clippers suck now*



meru said:


> Okafor, like Josh Smith, whom they are also rumored to be interested in, is a restricted FA. Both the Bobcats and the Hawks can match, and almost certainly would.


The few articles I have read about Okafor (hoopshype, and hoopsworld mainly) mentioned that Charlotte is very reluctant to offer Okafor a big contract. How high would they be willing to go to match is hard to say, but he's certainly not untouchable.


----------

